# Red Dun Overo



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

I've always like him, (btw i don't plan on breeding now, lol) i just love him, curious as to what you guys thought :]


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Oooo I like! The one thing about him I don't like, is his neck. It's really thick on the bottom, and his head is a little plain - but it's nothing major, ya know? If you had a mare that could counter that, it'd be good.

BUT! I've seen stallions with more on their resume for the same/lesser fee.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

:] yes, i just love him though! 

i do plan on breeding my mare, BUT not anytime soon...she's proving herself very worthing in the ring :] but, not for awhile...got to gain some more knowledge on breeding and mare care and precauctions and such :]


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I hear you there! He's a nice looking boy though! And kudos for you wanting to get your mare proven first!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

haha, thank you :] i just dont want to have way more than i can handle because there's no going back, she's seems to be proving herself well, so we will see :] the only down fault is i have no idea what breed(s) my girl is :[


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ooh I like him! His neck looks fine to me but there's something about his front cannon bones when it's extended.....


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Double J Ranch Appaloosas 
I really really like this guy too Sportin' a Shiner..


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

His hips are odd and his back is super long O__O He's not bad, but the first boy, IMO, is a better choice.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

oh my! yes they are! yucky! nevermind, i dont like him, i think i was marveled by his coloring and his pretty head!!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

THEDUNFACTORY.COM
Paint em all dun, i may be stalking this fellow :] haha...wait and see what he throws and how he proves himself :]


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Holy Crap, I think you found Turd a boyfriend too! 8D! Dang, if he matures half as nice as his baby pics he'll be sexy!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

What exactly are you looking at getting? Your picks are kind of all over the place.

I like My Significant Other, however he looks like he carries himself downhill, of course its hard to tell without seeing him move. 

I dont care for Sportin A Shiner, he has a long back and looks to be permanently butt high.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

My Significant Other was trained & shown by my trainer. I've seen a couple of his offspring. If you're looking for a big stocky horse with a huge trot, he'll give you that. He seems to throw the dun coloring a lot as well.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

haha, i know i was amazed i was like your traininers better make you amazing! haha

i want a stud that'll compliment my mare, one that's proven themselves in the ring, as i plan to train the foal, and ect..i wouldd like one that is more or less and all round horse, looks good english and western. most importantly a good personality!

that's really cool! does he go western too?


----------

